# Soooo who's the Nut?



## pixiegirl

Hey HORUS/LBS whoever you are.  You wanted it, you got it.

The PMs as they came and went....

pix - funny 
how you keep telling me i'm the queen of have the last word but you always get them.... 

dude, seriously i've been playing nice with you and was even playing with you this morning. i think you've got a wooden tampon in when it comes to me cause you can't take a freaking joke. i've been taking them for weeks (that's how i knew it was you). if you have such heartburn with me then leave me the hell alone, plain and simple. you're the one that STARTED posting comments to and about me weeks ago. i was just playing along with you. 

things got ugly when i asked you about your identity crisis. why is that? it was an honest question. i knew it was you and you told many others it was you so why the name change. i just didn't and still don't get it. forgive me for asking a freaking question.


horus - I do have a flaw... And it's my fault really. I don't have a sense of humor. You of all people have known that for years. 
Maybe being called "weak" and "spineless" "Pushover" kinda die hard in my heart. At one time I would have done anything in the world for you all you'd need to have done was ask. But you, and only you cut me in half with those words. As you said once to me... I can forgive but I'll never forget. 
You mistook my kindness for weakness. And for a time I allowed you to do as such... Again... This is my fault. 

*to be continued*

horus - You cross the line when you dishonored me and my friendship. 
You might think that I'm out to hurt you... I'm not. I might even somewhere on some level still care about you thou it doesn't matter now and it wont. But if you think you have the right to joke with me after running any feelings I did have for you through the gutter. I don't think so. 
Anything I could have ever done to you is minor compared to what you did to me. Heartburn?... Yeah you could say that. I have it everytime I think of you now with whatever heart I have left... Believe me... it's not much. 
You want to be on a joking level with me? You do the work this time. You put in the effort in trying and without pointing out all my flaws to everyone that will listen. Personally I don't think you could do it if you wanted too... It's too much work to care that much for anyone... *I learned that lesson from you.*

pix - what still bites my a$$ is you have a great sense of humor when it comes to busting on me (or anyone else for that matter). That's not fair to me or the rest of the world. i never mistook your kindness as weakness. do you think for a minute that it was easy for me to know how you felt about me? and when you'd tell me you could handle me living my life you were lieing because you never handled it well. you were honest to god my best friend but everyone has a breaking point and i reached mine. i'm not saying it's right or it's wrong i'm just saying it's how it is. 

i'm not asking for forgiveness. i don't think anything i said was wrong. i said what i was feeling when i felt it. raw emotion. i'm sorry if things die hard in your world. i'm not one to live on things said but things done and i ALWAYS gave you a lot more love and attention then most anybody. i do however apologize for any pain that i caused.

horus - Being a "smart a$$" is not the same as having a sense of humor. It's easy to make someone else look or feel foolish when that person is overly conserned with how the world preceives them. The trick is not to care what the world thinks about you but only about what the ones you care about think about you. (JUST A TIP) 
As far as you never taking "kindness for weakness" the phrase "You're too nice" comes to mind. (By the way... I really hated that too) 
My feelings whether I have any or not are not play things for your amusment. Neither is calling me your best friend. I'd give up my life for any of my friends or family, just think what I'd have done for you(*take some time thinking*) and I held you higher than all but one. Death before dishonor... That's how the saying goes 
** You know right now it's even hard to write a nice pm to you without feeling spitful...** 
I watched how you treated other and compare it to how you treated me... Believe me... there is a huge difference.

horus - I'm starting to wonder if you really have a clue at all Rachel. I'm not a damn Dog or your underling. I didn't want your love and attention. (Well ok... Maybe a little) But I would have rather had your respect as an equal first. I told you a long time ago the I didn't feel that we we're "equals" at all... Mostly cuz I placed you on a pedestal so high that I couldn't even reach you.     
Yes I know. I'm a dumb a$$. Oh well ... Live and let die. 
You should never apologize for something you'd do again. And my pain shouldn't be a consern of yours. But I guess... thanks anyway..

pix - i'm not going to go back and forth over the same crap. i've said once i'm not sorry for anything that i've said. i am sorry if i have hurt you but i say what's on my mind. i will not appologize for my feelings. i did think you were too nice. that's honesty and that's not me saying you're weak. 

by the way, get off of your high horse please. you NEVER made me feel foolish and are only making the BOTH of us look foolish by carrying on like you have been. you have obviously never really gotten to know me cause i caould care less what anyone thinks i do what i want when i want period. the forums are nothing but daily entertainment. 

we can continue to harp on things or we can be adults and turn the page. you don't have to be my friend if you don't want to. i'm just saying play nice or don't play at all. don't dish it out to me if you can't take it in return.

horus - You're hopeless... Quit fighting me long enough to listen. You might just hear what I'm trying to say... 
As far as getting off my high horse??? You first... 
I said nothing about making you look foolish... I said "people." You put yourself in that catagorie I didn't.

pix - i put myself in that category because you're constantley picking on me. 

and i'm not fighting anymore. i haven't been trying to fight at all. i make jokes and you get crappy. but when you make jokes it's ok. 

horus - If you knew how childish that first line was I don't think you would have sent it... Never mind, I'll let it pass. 
I haven't been picking on you. Believe me. I really haven't. I don't single you out from anyone else here... Your just the only one who seem to have an issue with my comments cuz you think I'm trying to attack you all the time... I'm not... 
Yes... You might be right. I haven't lied to you before and I don't intend on starting now just cuz our relationship has gone to crap. 
There is a double standard. That you created... 
Please stop assuming you know what I'm feeling. I don't get "crappy" when you make joke... It's just that when I joke with you back... You don't find it funny... Like today. 
Love me or hate me... You"ll do one or the other.

horus -  Hold on... Your going to fast your starting yo make my head spin. 
Why don't you stop a breath... Even your pm's are begining to look like your ranting... 

pix - Geezus Christ! This was our problem before. You're always right; even when you're dead wrong you refuse to be anything but right. 

OK OK, I AM THE WICKED WITCH OF THE EAST! I admitted it. What else would you like from me? Nevermind. GAMEOVER I QUIT! 

This $hit it old. The fussing was old with the last blow up. Maybe I should listen to everyone and just cut my losses instead of feeling bad anymore. 

If I'm cold hearted it's because people have made me that way. I have little patience for immature adults. That's EXACTLEY how you've been acting and what you did was immature. Sorry you cancled out anything bitchy I did by acting like a child. I'm tired of feeling bad when you've done as bad if not worse and KEEP THE CRAP UP.

horus - Why don't you say what's in your ####ing heart an quit the bullshit. Your painting a really clear picture with your recent pm's. 
If you don't care? why in the Hell are you wasting time STILL trying to get me to submit? 
People who don't care don't do that... We just don't care.  
Your getting all emotional over nothing but some childish EX friend you keep saying you have no time for. 
Yeah... I think there's something else you want to say but don't know how to say it... 
And if I'm wrong... Sobeit... I've been wrong before... I'll be wrong again.. It's now a new concept with me.  
I need you only as much as you need me for now on. That's just how it's going to be. No negoiation.

horus - Waiting on you dear..... 

horus - God... You really are a Dumb A$$. You need to really one day wake up and smell the sh!t you're shoveling. 
You need to good step back an look at who insisting who is obsessed with whom. You keep Making the same statment over and over again about how you know without a doupt in the world how I feel about you. F*ck you Rachel... You don't know sh!t about me and I told you to stop assuming you do. You want to see a child... Looking in the f*cking mirror twerp. 
You've been the one keeping this going all day f*cking long and I've the the pm's to prove it now. You're not going to change me. You don't have those kinda powers anymore... CAUSE I DON'T CARE! Get over yourself! Your in DENIAL IDIOT! #### Happen's and I could care less about some backstabbing infantile wannabe that's so stuck on herself she couldn't see the light of day through the crack in her a$$. I Don't! Buy a clue! OH! "He keeps picking on me..." And you think I sound like the child?  
Are you sh!tting me?


----------



## pixiegirl

*it wouldn't all fit*

horus - OH! And another thing... 
If you send me one more piece of bullsh!t.... I'm going to post it so that everyone can see which on of us is the biggest #######... 
We can do a poll... Which one of us you think will win?  

Couldn't leave without a smile... Now stay the hell away from me. 

I'M SICK OF YOU!!!!! And now I'm Done!

pix - OK great then leave me alone. Deal? You leave me alone and I'll leave you alone. And you're last PM showed just how grown you are. I've not once lowered myself to childish name calling but I guess when you have nothing worth while left to say that's what you do.  I tried to be nice and squash it all but you're being impossible. I even tried to appologize if I hurt your feelings. The best laid plans...... Anyway, think what you want I tried to be nice can we at least be adult and agree to leave each other the hell alone for good. You stay away from me and don't make any stupid remarks and I'll do the same?

And there it was boys and girls....


----------



## mainman

How about we are both nuts? :shrug: You left that choice out...


----------



## Danzig

who cares.....


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by Danzig _
> *who cares..... *



That's what I'm saying.  I really don't care.  I just want to be left alone.  Seriously I'd put him on ignore but he'd probably just make a new name and follow me around some more.     I tried to be nice.  Tried.


----------



## Lucy

It seems evident that you, Pixie, are the one with unresolved issues in this matter.  And since you are running 100% in the poll, I would have to say that it doesn't require a degree to figure that out.

Horus/LBS at least confined his ranting to PM's rather than putting everything on display for the public forums.  You obviously were both very hurt, but he tried to resolve his pain by making jokes.  Humor is a healthy means of overcoming pain.  Pubicly humiliating someone is not.

Frankly Pixie, no one gives a rat's backside for your little tantrums directed at your ex-boyfriend.  We didn't care before, when you did it when you first broke up and we don't care now.

If you are trying (again) to run Horus/LBS off I hope you fail.  Because his humor, blunt though it may be at times, is a heck of a lot more entertaining than your juvenile fits.


----------



## crabcake

hey Danzig ... I'm sure you can find something in there to replace me in your siggy line now 

I, too, would've said "both" if it were available.  Personally, I don't think posting PMs (especially between friends for 10 years) of such a personal nature is cool. I think you've both said some things that, if you look back at the good times in your friendship (there had to be at least a couple in that long a timeframe), you'll wish you hadn't said and hurt eachother with this petty crap ... maybe not now, but someday ... 

I won't say "no one" because I'm not allowed to generalize, but I will say "I" don't care. And it's not b/c I don't like either of you. I just think that it'd be a better demonstration of both of you guys' maturity to have settled it privately.


----------



## vraiblonde

Pixie and Horus sittin' in a tree....


----------



## Sharon

*Thanks, I've been waiting all day for PM's to be posted!*



> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *Hey HORUS/LBS whoever you are.  You wanted it, you got it.
> 
> The PMs as they came and went....
> 
> pix - funny
> how you keep telling me i'm the queen of have the last word but you always get them....
> 
> dude, seriously i've been playing nice with you and was even playing with you this morning. i think you've got a wooden tampon in when it comes to me cause you can't take a freaking joke. i've been taking them for weeks (that's how i knew it was you). if you have such heartburn with me then leave me the hell alone, plain and simple. you're the one that STARTED posting comments to and about me weeks ago. i was just playing along with you.
> 
> things got ugly when i asked you about your identity crisis. why is that? it was an honest question. i knew it was you and you told many others it was you so why the name change. i just didn't and still don't get it. forgive me for asking a freaking question.
> 
> 
> horus - I do have a flaw... And it's my fault really. I don't have a sense of humor. You of all people have known that for years.
> Maybe being called "weak" and "spineless" "Pushover" kinda die hard in my heart. At one time I would have done anything in the world for you all you'd need to have done was ask. But you, and only you cut me in half with those words. As you said once to me... I can forgive but I'll never forget.
> You mistook my kindness for weakness. And for a time I allowed you to do as such... Again... This is my fault.
> 
> *to be continued*
> 
> horus - You cross the line when you dishonored me and my friendship.
> You might think that I'm out to hurt you... I'm not. I might even somewhere on some level still care about you thou it doesn't matter now and it wont. But if you think you have the right to joke with me after running any feelings I did have for you through the gutter. I don't think so.
> Anything I could have ever done to you is minor compared to what you did to me. Heartburn?... Yeah you could say that. I have it everytime I think of you now with whatever heart I have left... Believe me... it's not much.
> You want to be on a joking level with me? You do the work this time. You put in the effort in trying and without pointing out all my flaws to everyone that will listen. Personally I don't think you could do it if you wanted too... It's too much work to care that much for anyone... *I learned that lesson from you.*
> 
> pix - what still bites my a$$ is you have a great sense of humor when it comes to busting on me (or anyone else for that matter). That's not fair to me or the rest of the world. i never mistook your kindness as weakness. do you think for a minute that it was easy for me to know how you felt about me? and when you'd tell me you could handle me living my life you were lieing because you never handled it well. you were honest to god my best friend but everyone has a breaking point and i reached mine. i'm not saying it's right or it's wrong i'm just saying it's how it is.
> 
> i'm not asking for forgiveness. i don't think anything i said was wrong. i said what i was feeling when i felt it. raw emotion. i'm sorry if things die hard in your world. i'm not one to live on things said but things done and i ALWAYS gave you a lot more love and attention then most anybody. i do however apologize for any pain that i caused.
> 
> horus - Being a "smart a$$" is not the same as having a sense of humor. It's easy to make someone else look or feel foolish when that person is overly conserned with how the world preceives them. The trick is not to care what the world thinks about you but only about what the ones you care about think about you. (JUST A TIP)
> As far as you never taking "kindness for weakness" the phrase "You're too nice" comes to mind. (By the way... I really hated that too)
> My feelings whether I have any or not are not play things for your amusment. Neither is calling me your best friend. I'd give up my life for any of my friends or family, just think what I'd have done for you(*take some time thinking*) and I held you higher than all but one. Death before dishonor... That's how the saying goes
> ** You know right now it's even hard to write a nice pm to you without feeling spitful...**
> I watched how you treated other and compare it to how you treated me... Believe me... there is a huge difference.
> 
> horus - I'm starting to wonder if you really have a clue at all Rachel. I'm not a damn Dog or your underling. I didn't want your love and attention. (Well ok... Maybe a little) But I would have rather had your respect as an equal first. I told you a long time ago the I didn't feel that we we're "equals" at all... Mostly cuz I placed you on a pedestal so high that I couldn't even reach you.
> Yes I know. I'm a dumb a$$. Oh well ... Live and let die.
> You should never apologize for something you'd do again. And my pain shouldn't be a consern of yours. But I guess... thanks anyway..
> 
> pix - i'm not going to go back and forth over the same crap. i've said once i'm not sorry for anything that i've said. i am sorry if i have hurt you but i say what's on my mind. i will not appologize for my feelings. i did think you were too nice. that's honesty and that's not me saying you're weak.
> 
> by the way, get off of your high horse please. you NEVER made me feel foolish and are only making the BOTH of us look foolish by carrying on like you have been. you have obviously never really gotten to know me cause i caould care less what anyone thinks i do what i want when i want period. the forums are nothing but daily entertainment.
> 
> we can continue to harp on things or we can be adults and turn the page. you don't have to be my friend if you don't want to. i'm just saying play nice or don't play at all. don't dish it out to me if you can't take it in return.
> 
> horus - You're hopeless... Quit fighting me long enough to listen. You might just hear what I'm trying to say...
> As far as getting off my high horse??? You first...
> I said nothing about making you look foolish... I said "people." You put yourself in that catagorie I didn't.
> 
> pix - i put myself in that category because you're constantley picking on me.
> 
> and i'm not fighting anymore. i haven't been trying to fight at all. i make jokes and you get crappy. but when you make jokes it's ok.
> 
> horus - If you knew how childish that first line was I don't think you would have sent it... Never mind, I'll let it pass.
> I haven't been picking on you. Believe me. I really haven't. I don't single you out from anyone else here... Your just the only one who seem to have an issue with my comments cuz you think I'm trying to attack you all the time... I'm not...
> Yes... You might be right. I haven't lied to you before and I don't intend on starting now just cuz our relationship has gone to crap.
> There is a double standard. That you created...
> Please stop assuming you know what I'm feeling. I don't get "crappy" when you make joke... It's just that when I joke with you back... You don't find it funny... Like today.
> Love me or hate me... You"ll do one or the other.
> 
> horus -  Hold on... Your going to fast your starting yo make my head spin.
> Why don't you stop a breath... Even your pm's are begining to look like your ranting...
> 
> pix - Geezus Christ! This was our problem before. You're always right; even when you're dead wrong you refuse to be anything but right.
> 
> OK OK, I AM THE WICKED WITCH OF THE EAST! I admitted it. What else would you like from me? Nevermind. GAMEOVER I QUIT!
> 
> This $hit it old. The fussing was old with the last blow up. Maybe I should listen to everyone and just cut my losses instead of feeling bad anymore.
> 
> If I'm cold hearted it's because people have made me that way. I have little patience for immature adults. That's EXACTLEY how you've been acting and what you did was immature. Sorry you cancled out anything bitchy I did by acting like a child. I'm tired of feeling bad when you've done as bad if not worse and KEEP THE CRAP UP.
> 
> horus - Why don't you say what's in your ####ing heart an quit the bullshit. Your painting a really clear picture with your recent pm's.
> If you don't care? why in the Hell are you wasting time STILL trying to get me to submit?
> People who don't care don't do that... We just don't care.
> Your getting all emotional over nothing but some childish EX friend you keep saying you have no time for.
> Yeah... I think there's something else you want to say but don't know how to say it...
> And if I'm wrong... Sobeit... I've been wrong before... I'll be wrong again.. It's now a new concept with me.
> I need you only as much as you need me for now on. That's just how it's going to be. No negoiation.
> 
> horus - Waiting on you dear.....
> 
> horus - God... You really are a Dumb A$$. You need to really one day wake up and smell the sh!t you're shoveling.
> You need to good step back an look at who insisting who is obsessed with whom. You keep Making the same statment over and over again about how you know without a doupt in the world how I feel about you. F*ck you Rachel... You don't know sh!t about me and I told you to stop assuming you do. You want to see a child... Looking in the f*cking mirror twerp.
> You've been the one keeping this going all day f*cking long and I've the the pm's to prove it now. You're not going to change me. You don't have those kinda powers anymore... CAUSE I DON'T CARE! Get over yourself! Your in DENIAL IDIOT! #### Happen's and I could care less about some backstabbing infantile wannabe that's so stuck on herself she couldn't see the light of day through the crack in her a$$. I Don't! Buy a clue! OH! "He keeps picking on me..." And you think I sound like the child?
> Are you sh!tting me? *



Well...isn't that special!


----------



## vraiblonde

No offense but BOOOOOOOORING!  Why don't you all just kiss and make up?  It's obvious you want to or you wouldn't keep trying to torment each other.  When you're _really_ done, you ignore the other person because they mean nothing to you.


----------



## huntr1

> _Originally posted by Danzig _
> *who cares..... *


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> * When you're really done, you ignore the other person because they mean nothing to you. *


 Exactly, the opposite of love isn't hate, it's indifference.


----------



## Kain99

If I can be honest for one second...  I think that these two are truly in Love .... just to stupid to know it.


----------



## mainman

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *If I can be honest for one second...  I think that these two are truly in Love .... just to stupid to know it.  *


  what she said...
Night gang..........


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *Pixie and Horus sittin' in a tree....
> 
> 
> *



Darnit!  You beat me to the punch!   

You two need to quit bickering!


----------



## sunnydaze

I knew you people had some freaky sh** going on here.   Are you a bunch of swingers?


----------



## shadow718

> _Originally posted by sunnydaze _
> *Are you a bunch of swingers? *



Sorry, the resident swinger expert no longer posts on these boards or you could ask him.


----------



## sunnydaze

Why do people want to post their drama for everyone to see? Sounds like some 1st grade #### to me.


----------



## otter

> _Originally posted by shadow718 _
> *Sorry, the resident swinger expert no longer posts on these boards or you could ask him. *



DemsforMd???


----------



## Christy

> _Originally posted by sunnydaze _
> *Why do people want to post their drama for everyone to see? Sounds like some 1st grade #### to me. *



Entertainment? :shrug:


----------



## sunnydaze

Hey Pixie is winning the poll.....go figure


----------



## Steve

> _Originally posted by sunnydaze _
> *Hey Pixie is winning the poll.....go figure *



I think so only because more people know her personally, so they support her. I didn't vote, because I don't think either of them is winning this unwinnable game. 

You must either agree to be just friends, or cut all ties. Anything more or less will only remain to repeatedly bring up this truly emotional rollercoaster. 

JMHO...


----------



## DoWhat

Whats wrong with just having sex?
Just Do It.


----------



## HORUS

> _Originally posted by DoWhat _
> *Whats wrong with just having sex?
> Just Do It. *



Good question... But I don't think little pixie handle the utter shock to her system.. You know... having a real man and all...


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by HORUS _
> *Good question... But I don't think little pixie handle the utter shock to her system.. You know... having a real man and all...   *



Lemme know when you come across one mmmmkayyyy!


----------



## jazz lady

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *Lemme know when you come across one mmmmkayyyy!    *



She shoots...she SCORES!  Nothing but net.


----------



## HORUS

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *Lemme know when you come across one mmmmkayyyy!    *



Personally I don't think you'd know one if he'd been sitting on your door step for the last 10 years...


----------



## crabcake

Olive Garden for lunch today or stay here and eat  and watch the show. :shrug: what to do, what to do ...


----------



## Sharon

I'm so glad this thread came back to life.


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by HORUS _
> *Personally I don't think you'd know one if he'd been sitting on your door step for the last 10 years... *



I think 10 years is worth at least a sympathy ####.


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *  *


 10 year........wow thats a long time......


----------



## crabcake

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *10 year........wow thats a long time...... *



 so you have a looooong way to go Pete


----------



## Pete

> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> * so you have a looooong way to go Pete  *


 pass


----------



## crabcake




----------



## HORUS

Alright people's break it up! Nothing to see here... 
 

Besides we need some privacy so I can get my "Sympathy ####" and so I can blow pixie's mind.  

Hey! It could happen...


----------



## crabcake

I can't wait for my Forum Junkie B.S. Boots to arrive!


----------



## HORUS

> _Originally posted by crabcake _
> *I can't wait for my Forum Junkie B.S. Boots to arrive!  *



You can use mine for the time being..


----------



## ememdee19

Um, Pix..I didn't read the whole post but what's the history behind you two?


----------



## HORUS

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *Um, Pix..I didn't read the whole post but what's the history behind you two? *



Ya gonna be awhile? Grab a snickers.


----------



## ememdee19

> _Originally posted by HORUS _
> *Ya gonna be awhile? Grab a snickers.  *



Post away....


----------



## HORUS

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *Post away.... *



Who me? I wouldn't do the story justice... Besides... Pixie is the better story teller...


----------



## vraiblonde

> _Originally posted by ememdee19 _
> *Um, Pix..I didn't read the whole post but what's the history behind you two? *


 Best buddies for 10 years.  Horus decided he wanted more.  Pix wasn't interested.  Horus got mad.  Pix decided to end the friendship.  Horus said, "Fine.  Pix said, "Fine".  Horus said, "I didn't want to be your friend anyway."  Pix said, "I know you are but what am I?"  Horus said, "Nyah!"  Pix said, "Bite me."  Horus said, "Then quit emailing me."  Pix said, "We'll just take it to the forums."  Horus said, "Fine."  Pix took it to the forums.  It was almost unanimous that _she's_ the nut.

There - now you're caught up.


----------



## vraiblonde

PS, this is considered "foreplay" in some circles.


----------



## HORUS

> _Originally posted by HORUS _
> *Who me? I wouldn't do the story justice... Besides... Pixie is the better story teller...  *



Personally I think it's more or less "Fate's" idea of a very sick joke but I've started to develop a very twisted sense of humor just recently.  

But... The whole "history" thing would make for a very good romantic novel(yuck!)... Hell! I'd read it. But only to see if the female main character ever wakes up from her coma and pulls her head out of her butt.  (*ahem*.... pixie)


----------



## HORUS

> _Originally posted by vraiblonde _
> *Best buddies for 10 years.  Horus decided he wanted more.  Pix wasn't interested.  Horus got mad.  Pix decided to end the friendship.  Horus said, "Fine.  Pix said, "Fine".  Horus said, "I didn't want to be your friend anyway."  Pix said, "I know you are but what am I?"  Horus said, "Nyah!"  Pix said, "Bite me."  Horus said, "Then quit emailing me."  Pix said, "We'll just take it to the forums."  Horus said, "Fine."  Pix took it to the forums.  It was almost unanimous that she's the nut.
> 
> There - now you're caught up. *




But the Cliff Notes work too I guess...


----------



## DoWhat

> _Originally posted by HORUS _
> *But the Cliff Notes work too I guess...  *


Did you tag it lately?


----------



## HORUS

> _Originally posted by DoWhat _
> *Did you tag it lately? *



Tag?!?!   "Tag" is something little kids do. Now "MEN" on the other hand.... We..... "HIT IT!"   We....."Try to knock the bottom OUT!"

But this "MAN" has to say no on both accounts....  


But I'm wearing her down to a "sympathy ####!" Yeap! Once I get that, she's as good as Got!... At least twice...


----------



## DoWhat

> _Originally posted by HORUS _
> *Tag?!?!   "Tag" is something little kids do. Now "MEN" on the other hand.... We..... "HIT IT!"   We....."Try to knock the bottom OUT!"
> 
> But this "MAN" has to say no on both accounts....
> 
> 
> But I'm wearing her down to a "sympathy ####!" Yeap! Once I get that, she's as good as Got!... At least twice...  *


So are you the one that made her loose?


----------



## crabcake




----------



## HORUS

> _Originally posted by DoWhat _
> *So are you the one that made her loose? *



She's not loose...


----------



## Wishbone

> _Originally posted by HORUS _
> * But I'm wearing her down to a "sympathy ####!"  *


 What a proud moment.


----------



## HORUS

> _Originally posted by Wishbone _
> *What a proud moment. *



It's an inside joke... catch up.


----------



## Pete

can I change my vote?


----------



## HORUS

> _Originally posted by Pete _
> *can I change my vote? *



 You joker...


----------



## Elle

This was posted in the Good News section of the Announcements, I thought it would look better here 


 Forever and Always
you know who...... -- Wednesday, 12 November 2003, at 3:35 p.m. 

I just wanted to let someone know that eventhough it has been a long time and a lot of things have changed between us over the past year or so, that there is still not a day that goes by that I don't think about you. I know that you are really happy now, and that is what matters most to me. Just know, that I will always love you and there will always be a special place in my heart for you. And I thank you for all the special times that we have had together, and all that you taught me. You will always mean the world to me and I will always be here for you. I really do think that I am a better person for just having known you. 

Love you, 

Me....


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *This was posted in the Good News section of the Announcements, I thought it would look better here
> 
> 
> Forever and Always
> you know who...... -- Wednesday, 12 November 2003, at 3:35 p.m.
> 
> I just wanted to let someone know that eventhough it has been a long time and a lot of things have changed between us over the past year or so, that there is still not a day that goes by that I don't think about you. I know that you are really happy now, and that is what matters most to me. Just know, that I will always love you and there will always be a special place in my heart for you. And I thank you for all the special times that we have had together, and all that you taught me. You will always mean the world to me and I will always be here for you. I really do think that I am a better person for just having known you.
> 
> Love you,
> 
> Me.... *





Thats soooooooo sweet     He'd get my vote for a sypathy #### . (if there was a poll for it that is)


----------



## jazz lady

I wonder if that was from the girl LPMEDIC was breaking up with.


----------



## jazz lady

That's even better, Cari!


----------



## HORUS

> _Originally posted by tys_mommy _
> *This was posted in the Good News section of the Announcements, I thought it would look better here
> 
> 
> Forever and Always
> you know who...... -- Wednesday, 12 November 2003, at 3:35 p.m.
> 
> I just wanted to let someone know that eventhough it has been a long time and a lot of things have changed between us over the past year or so, that there is still not a day that goes by that I don't think about you. I know that you are really happy now, and that is what matters most to me. Just know, that I will always love you and there will always be a special place in my heart for you. And I thank you for all the special times that we have had together, and all that you taught me. You will always mean the world to me and I will always be here for you. I really do think that I am a better person for just having known you.
> 
> Love you,
> 
> Me.... *




    

WAIT A MINUTE!!!! I don't ever recall writing that to anyone.. I'm . Let it be known as well that the LastBoyScout didn't write it either. Sure I may have had times in the past when I've writen something as pathetic as this to pixie... But not something That PATHETIC... And not recently. Come on peoples, I just got my "balls" back not more then 3 or 4 months ago... Let me get used to the feel of having them back for awhile before we go nailing them to the wall... Geez. 
Look me and pixie are best friends... That's it. She has her relationship and I have mine. We can hang out and everything is fine. And if she calls me up late one night in desparate need for someone to "Tap that A$$" then you know what? I'm her friend Gosh darnit! I be there for her in her time of need and.... Rock that a$$ till she shows me what she's working with!!!! Who's your daddy huh?! Who's your daddy huh?! Who's your daddy?!?!?!?!? .... Ummm... Yeah. Well you know what I mean... We cool.


----------



## kwillia

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *Hey HORUS/LBS whoever you are.  You wanted it, you got it.
> 
> The PMs as they came and went....
> 
> pix - funny
> how you keep telling me i'm the queen of have the last word but you always get them....
> 
> dude, seriously i've been playing nice with you and was even playing with you this morning. i think you've got a wooden tampon in when it comes to me cause you can't take a freaking joke. i've been taking them for weeks (that's how i knew it was you). if you have such heartburn with me then leave me the hell alone, plain and simple. you're the one that STARTED posting comments to and about me weeks ago. i was just playing along with you.
> 
> things got ugly when i asked you about your identity crisis. why is that? it was an honest question. i knew it was you and you told many others it was you so why the name change. i just didn't and still don't get it. forgive me for asking a freaking question.
> 
> 
> horus - I do have a flaw... And it's my fault really. I don't have a sense of humor. You of all people have known that for years.
> Maybe being called "weak" and "spineless" "Pushover" kinda die hard in my heart. At one time I would have done anything in the world for you all you'd need to have done was ask. But you, and only you cut me in half with those words. As you said once to me... I can forgive but I'll never forget.
> You mistook my kindness for weakness. And for a time I allowed you to do as such... Again... This is my fault.
> 
> *to be continued*
> 
> horus - You cross the line when you dishonored me and my friendship.
> You might think that I'm out to hurt you... I'm not. I might even somewhere on some level still care about you thou it doesn't matter now and it wont. But if you think you have the right to joke with me after running any feelings I did have for you through the gutter. I don't think so.
> Anything I could have ever done to you is minor compared to what you did to me. Heartburn?... Yeah you could say that. I have it everytime I think of you now with whatever heart I have left... Believe me... it's not much.
> You want to be on a joking level with me? You do the work this time. You put in the effort in trying and without pointing out all my flaws to everyone that will listen. Personally I don't think you could do it if you wanted too... It's too much work to care that much for anyone... *I learned that lesson from you.*
> 
> pix - what still bites my a$$ is you have a great sense of humor when it comes to busting on me (or anyone else for that matter). That's not fair to me or the rest of the world. i never mistook your kindness as weakness. do you think for a minute that it was easy for me to know how you felt about me? and when you'd tell me you could handle me living my life you were lieing because you never handled it well. you were honest to god my best friend but everyone has a breaking point and i reached mine. i'm not saying it's right or it's wrong i'm just saying it's how it is.
> 
> i'm not asking for forgiveness. i don't think anything i said was wrong. i said what i was feeling when i felt it. raw emotion. i'm sorry if things die hard in your world. i'm not one to live on things said but things done and i ALWAYS gave you a lot more love and attention then most anybody. i do however apologize for any pain that i caused.
> 
> horus - Being a "smart a$$" is not the same as having a sense of humor. It's easy to make someone else look or feel foolish when that person is overly conserned with how the world preceives them. The trick is not to care what the world thinks about you but only about what the ones you care about think about you. (JUST A TIP)
> As far as you never taking "kindness for weakness" the phrase "You're too nice" comes to mind. (By the way... I really hated that too)
> My feelings whether I have any or not are not play things for your amusment. Neither is calling me your best friend. I'd give up my life for any of my friends or family, just think what I'd have done for you(*take some time thinking*) and I held you higher than all but one. Death before dishonor... That's how the saying goes
> ** You know right now it's even hard to write a nice pm to you without feeling spitful...**
> I watched how you treated other and compare it to how you treated me... Believe me... there is a huge difference.
> 
> horus - I'm starting to wonder if you really have a clue at all Rachel. I'm not a damn Dog or your underling. I didn't want your love and attention. (Well ok... Maybe a little) But I would have rather had your respect as an equal first. I told you a long time ago the I didn't feel that we we're "equals" at all... Mostly cuz I placed you on a pedestal so high that I couldn't even reach you.
> Yes I know. I'm a dumb a$$. Oh well ... Live and let die.
> You should never apologize for something you'd do again. And my pain shouldn't be a consern of yours. But I guess... thanks anyway..
> 
> pix - i'm not going to go back and forth over the same crap. i've said once i'm not sorry for anything that i've said. i am sorry if i have hurt you but i say what's on my mind. i will not appologize for my feelings. i did think you were too nice. that's honesty and that's not me saying you're weak.
> 
> by the way, get off of your high horse please. you NEVER made me feel foolish and are only making the BOTH of us look foolish by carrying on like you have been. you have obviously never really gotten to know me cause i caould care less what anyone thinks i do what i want when i want period. the forums are nothing but daily entertainment.
> 
> we can continue to harp on things or we can be adults and turn the page. you don't have to be my friend if you don't want to. i'm just saying play nice or don't play at all. don't dish it out to me if you can't take it in return.
> 
> horus - You're hopeless... Quit fighting me long enough to listen. You might just hear what I'm trying to say...
> As far as getting off my high horse??? You first...
> I said nothing about making you look foolish... I said "people." You put yourself in that catagorie I didn't.
> 
> pix - i put myself in that category because you're constantley picking on me.
> 
> and i'm not fighting anymore. i haven't been trying to fight at all. i make jokes and you get crappy. but when you make jokes it's ok.
> 
> horus - If you knew how childish that first line was I don't think you would have sent it... Never mind, I'll let it pass.
> I haven't been picking on you. Believe me. I really haven't. I don't single you out from anyone else here... Your just the only one who seem to have an issue with my comments cuz you think I'm trying to attack you all the time... I'm not...
> Yes... You might be right. I haven't lied to you before and I don't intend on starting now just cuz our relationship has gone to crap.
> There is a double standard. That you created...
> Please stop assuming you know what I'm feeling. I don't get "crappy" when you make joke... It's just that when I joke with you back... You don't find it funny... Like today.
> Love me or hate me... You"ll do one or the other.
> 
> horus -  Hold on... Your going to fast your starting yo make my head spin.
> Why don't you stop a breath... Even your pm's are begining to look like your ranting...
> 
> pix - Geezus Christ! This was our problem before. You're always right; even when you're dead wrong you refuse to be anything but right.
> 
> OK OK, I AM THE WICKED WITCH OF THE EAST! I admitted it. What else would you like from me? Nevermind. GAMEOVER I QUIT!
> 
> This $hit it old. The fussing was old with the last blow up. Maybe I should listen to everyone and just cut my losses instead of feeling bad anymore.
> 
> If I'm cold hearted it's because people have made me that way. I have little patience for immature adults. That's EXACTLEY how you've been acting and what you did was immature. Sorry you cancled out anything #####y I did by acting like a child. I'm tired of feeling bad when you've done as bad if not worse and KEEP THE CRAP UP.
> 
> horus - Why don't you say what's in your ####ing heart an quit the bullshit. Your painting a really clear picture with your recent pm's.
> If you don't care? why in the Hell are you wasting time STILL trying to get me to submit?
> People who don't care don't do that... We just don't care.
> Your getting all emotional over nothing but some childish EX friend you keep saying you have no time for.
> Yeah... I think there's something else you want to say but don't know how to say it...
> And if I'm wrong... Sobeit... I've been wrong before... I'll be wrong again.. It's now a new concept with me.
> I need you only as much as you need me for now on. That's just how it's going to be. No negoiation.
> 
> horus - Waiting on you dear.....
> 
> horus - God... You really are a Dumb A$$. You need to really one day wake up and smell the sh!t you're shoveling.
> You need to good step back an look at who insisting who is obsessed with whom. You keep Making the same statment over and over again about how you know without a doupt in the world how I feel about you. F*ck you Rachel... You don't know sh!t about me and I told you to stop assuming you do. You want to see a child... Looking in the f*cking mirror twerp.
> You've been the one keeping this going all day f*cking long and I've the the pm's to prove it now. You're not going to change me. You don't have those kinda powers anymore... CAUSE I DON'T CARE! Get over yourself! Your in DENIAL IDIOT! #### Happen's and I could care less about some backstabbing infantile wannabe that's so stuck on herself she couldn't see the light of day through the crack in her a$$. I Don't! Buy a clue! OH! "He keeps picking on me..." And you think I sound like the child?
> Are you sh!tting me? *


 So, hypothetically speaking... would this count as a good drama tread...


----------



## pixiegirl

*Re: Re: Soooo who's the Nut?*



> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *So, hypothetically speaking... would this count as a good drama tread... *



Least it was juicier.


----------



## pixiegirl

Oh yeah and we NEVER even had sex and got to have all that good drama.  Those who try still can not live up to the queen.


----------



## mAlice

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *Oh yeah and we NEVER even had sex and got to have all that good drama.  *



And migtig was celibate.


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by mAlice _
> *And migtig was celibate.   *



Read the thread honey.  He posts in here as well.  We've been friends since high school and have never once hit the sack.   

I embrace my hoochiness not lie about it.


----------



## mAlice

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *Read the thread honey.  He posts in here as well.  We've been friends since high school and have never once hit the sack.
> 
> I embrace my hoochiness not lie about it.   *



You say that like I care.    I'm sure others do, though.


----------



## kwillia

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *I embrace my hoochiness not lie about it.   *


 And I so enjoyed living your hoochiness life through you and your hootchie stories... dayum your newfound maturity...


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by mAlice _
> *You say that like I care.    I'm sure others do, though. *



You cared enough to imply that I was lying in your last post.  At least inform yourself on the topic at hand before making assumptions.


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *And I so enjoyed living your hoochiness life through you and your hootchie stories... dayum your newfound maturity... *



The good ones die young they say.  :sad:   Probably the best thing that ever happened to me and I got the prize before it got away.


----------



## mAlice

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *You cared enough to imply that I was lying in your last post.  At least inform yourself on the topic at hand before making assumptions.   *



F U if you can't take a joke.    If I wanted to make a serious reply to your life drama, I would have read all the drivel.


----------



## cattitude

Crud, is this the best you got?  It's boring.


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by mAlice _
> *F U if you can't take a joke.    If I wanted to make a serious reply to your life drama, I would have read all the drivel. *



Touchy touchy.  That time of the month?   I can take a joke just fine.


----------



## mAlice

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *Touchy touchy.  That time of the month?   I can take a joke just fine. *



How does that go?  


wOOt wOOt!  IRONY ALERT!  IRONY ALERT! wOOT wOOt!


----------



## kwillia




----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by mAlice _
> *How does that go?
> 
> 
> wOOt wOOt!  IRONY ALERT!  IRONY ALERT! wOOT wOOt! *



   Was this suppose to be another joke?  

Apparently someone has a boner for me.


----------



## CMC122




----------



## otter

*Allow me...*



> _Originally posted by mAlice _
> *How does that go?
> 
> *



"Touchy!"

Donna found us in her slow and dreamy way
I can't hear a word the waiter says
She's looking older now...
The color of her hair
She walks into the room and pleased to find me there

Me I'm touchy - Touchy you
Me I'm touchy
And you know what to do
Me I'm touchy
Touchy, touchy you
Me I'm touchy and you know what to do

Both of us together in a room by ourselves
I sneeze to look around, but there's no escape
What can I do, what can I say
She's waiting for this moment to explain itself

Me I'm touchy - Touchy you
Me I'm touchy
And you know what to do
Me I'm touchy
Touchy, touchy you
Touching love is the best I can do
Hey, this time you've gone too far
You know how touchy we are

Donna found me in her slow and dreamy way
Now she reads me what the papers say
The way she laughs at what I do
I'm waiting for this moment to explain itself through


----------



## mAlice

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *
> Apparently someone has a boner for me.   *



Who?


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by mAlice _
> *Who? *



Shaaaawing!


----------



## Kizzy

> _Originally posted by kwillia _
> *dayum your newfound maturity... *



Sometimes that is fate's way of making one sit their arse down.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *Shaaaawing! *


 I love you too, Garth...


----------



## pixiegirl

> _Originally posted by Chasey_Lane _
> *I love you too, Garth... *



   I was wondering if someone was going to catch that.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

> _Originally posted by pixiegirl _
> *   I was wondering if someone was going to catch that. *


----------



## kwillia

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Hey HORUS/LBS whoever you are.  You wanted it, you got it.
> 
> The PMs as they came and went....
> 
> pix - funny
> how you keep telling me i'm the queen of have the last word but you always get them....
> 
> dude, seriously i've been playing nice with you and was even playing with you this morning. i think you've got a wooden tampon in when it comes to me cause you can't take a freaking joke. i've been taking them for weeks (that's how i knew it was you). if you have such heartburn with me then leave me the hell alone, plain and simple. you're the one that STARTED posting comments to and about me weeks ago. i was just playing along with you.
> 
> things got ugly when i asked you about your identity crisis. why is that? it was an honest question. i knew it was you and you told many others it was you so why the name change. i just didn't and still don't get it. forgive me for asking a freaking question.
> 
> 
> horus - I do have a flaw... And it's my fault really. I don't have a sense of humor. You of all people have known that for years.
> Maybe being called "weak" and "spineless" "Pushover" kinda die hard in my heart. At one time I would have done anything in the world for you all you'd need to have done was ask. But you, and only you cut me in half with those words. As you said once to me... I can forgive but I'll never forget.
> You mistook my kindness for weakness. And for a time I allowed you to do as such... Again... This is my fault.
> 
> *to be continued*
> 
> horus - You cross the line when you dishonored me and my friendship.
> You might think that I'm out to hurt you... I'm not. I might even somewhere on some level still care about you thou it doesn't matter now and it wont. But if you think you have the right to joke with me after running any feelings I did have for you through the gutter. I don't think so.
> Anything I could have ever done to you is minor compared to what you did to me. Heartburn?... Yeah you could say that. I have it everytime I think of you now with whatever heart I have left... Believe me... it's not much.
> You want to be on a joking level with me? You do the work this time. You put in the effort in trying and without pointing out all my flaws to everyone that will listen. Personally I don't think you could do it if you wanted too... It's too much work to care that much for anyone... *I learned that lesson from you.*
> 
> pix - what still bites my a$$ is you have a great sense of humor when it comes to busting on me (or anyone else for that matter). That's not fair to me or the rest of the world. i never mistook your kindness as weakness. do you think for a minute that it was easy for me to know how you felt about me? and when you'd tell me you could handle me living my life you were lieing because you never handled it well. you were honest to god my best friend but everyone has a breaking point and i reached mine. i'm not saying it's right or it's wrong i'm just saying it's how it is.
> 
> i'm not asking for forgiveness. i don't think anything i said was wrong. i said what i was feeling when i felt it. raw emotion. i'm sorry if things die hard in your world. i'm not one to live on things said but things done and i ALWAYS gave you a lot more love and attention then most anybody. i do however apologize for any pain that i caused.
> 
> horus - Being a "smart a$$" is not the same as having a sense of humor. It's easy to make someone else look or feel foolish when that person is overly conserned with how the world preceives them. The trick is not to care what the world thinks about you but only about what the ones you care about think about you. (JUST A TIP)
> As far as you never taking "kindness for weakness" the phrase "You're too nice" comes to mind. (By the way... I really hated that too)
> My feelings whether I have any or not are not play things for your amusment. Neither is calling me your best friend. I'd give up my life for any of my friends or family, just think what I'd have done for you(*take some time thinking*) and I held you higher than all but one. Death before dishonor... That's how the saying goes
> ** You know right now it's even hard to write a nice pm to you without feeling spitful...**
> I watched how you treated other and compare it to how you treated me... Believe me... there is a huge difference.
> 
> horus - I'm starting to wonder if you really have a clue at all Rachel. I'm not a damn Dog or your underling. I didn't want your love and attention. (Well ok... Maybe a little) But I would have rather had your respect as an equal first. I told you a long time ago the I didn't feel that we we're "equals" at all... Mostly cuz I placed you on a pedestal so high that I couldn't even reach you.
> Yes I know. I'm a dumb a$$. Oh well ... Live and let die.
> You should never apologize for something you'd do again. And my pain shouldn't be a consern of yours. But I guess... thanks anyway..
> 
> pix - i'm not going to go back and forth over the same crap. i've said once i'm not sorry for anything that i've said. i am sorry if i have hurt you but i say what's on my mind. i will not appologize for my feelings. i did think you were too nice. that's honesty and that's not me saying you're weak.
> 
> by the way, get off of your high horse please. you NEVER made me feel foolish and are only making the BOTH of us look foolish by carrying on like you have been. you have obviously never really gotten to know me cause i caould care less what anyone thinks i do what i want when i want period. the forums are nothing but daily entertainment.
> 
> we can continue to harp on things or we can be adults and turn the page. you don't have to be my friend if you don't want to. i'm just saying play nice or don't play at all. don't dish it out to me if you can't take it in return.
> 
> horus - You're hopeless... Quit fighting me long enough to listen. You might just hear what I'm trying to say...
> As far as getting off my high horse??? You first...
> I said nothing about making you look foolish... I said "people." You put yourself in that catagorie I didn't.
> 
> pix - i put myself in that category because you're constantley picking on me.
> 
> and i'm not fighting anymore. i haven't been trying to fight at all. i make jokes and you get crappy. but when you make jokes it's ok.
> 
> horus - If you knew how childish that first line was I don't think you would have sent it... Never mind, I'll let it pass.
> I haven't been picking on you. Believe me. I really haven't. I don't single you out from anyone else here... Your just the only one who seem to have an issue with my comments cuz you think I'm trying to attack you all the time... I'm not...
> Yes... You might be right. I haven't lied to you before and I don't intend on starting now just cuz our relationship has gone to crap.
> There is a double standard. That you created...
> Please stop assuming you know what I'm feeling. I don't get "crappy" when you make joke... It's just that when I joke with you back... You don't find it funny... Like today.
> Love me or hate me... You"ll do one or the other.
> 
> horus -  Hold on... Your going to fast your starting yo make my head spin.
> Why don't you stop a breath... Even your pm's are begining to look like your ranting...
> 
> pix - Geezus Christ! This was our problem before. You're always right; even when you're dead wrong you refuse to be anything but right.
> 
> OK OK, I AM THE WICKED WITCH OF THE EAST! I admitted it. What else would you like from me? Nevermind. GAMEOVER I QUIT!
> 
> This $hit it old. The fussing was old with the last blow up. Maybe I should listen to everyone and just cut my losses instead of feeling bad anymore.
> 
> If I'm cold hearted it's because people have made me that way. I have little patience for immature adults. That's EXACTLEY how you've been acting and what you did was immature. Sorry you cancled out anything #####y I did by acting like a child. I'm tired of feeling bad when you've done as bad if not worse and KEEP THE CRAP UP.
> 
> horus - Why don't you say what's in your ####ing heart an quit the bullshit. Your painting a really clear picture with your recent pm's.
> If you don't care? why in the Hell are you wasting time STILL trying to get me to submit?
> People who don't care don't do that... We just don't care.
> Your getting all emotional over nothing but some childish EX friend you keep saying you have no time for.
> Yeah... I think there's something else you want to say but don't know how to say it...
> And if I'm wrong... Sobeit... I've been wrong before... I'll be wrong again.. It's now a new concept with me.
> I need you only as much as you need me for now on. That's just how it's going to be. No negoiation.
> 
> horus - Waiting on you dear.....
> 
> horus - God... You really are a Dumb A$$. You need to really one day wake up and smell the sh!t you're shoveling.
> You need to good step back an look at who insisting who is obsessed with whom. You keep Making the same statment over and over again about how you know without a doupt in the world how I feel about you. F*ck you Rachel... You don't know sh!t about me and I told you to stop assuming you do. You want to see a child... Looking in the f*cking mirror twerp.
> You've been the one keeping this going all day f*cking long and I've the the pm's to prove it now. You're not going to change me. You don't have those kinda powers anymore... CAUSE I DON'T CARE! Get over yourself! Your in DENIAL IDIOT! #### Happen's and I could care less about some backstabbing infantile wannabe that's so stuck on herself she couldn't see the light of day through the crack in her a$$. I Don't! Buy a clue! OH! "He keeps picking on me..." And you think I sound like the child?
> Are you sh!tting me?


My favoritiste Pixie thread of all time...


----------



## mainman

I wish I could vote in this poll again...


----------



## K_Jo

mainman said:
			
		

> I wish I could vote in this poll again...


I haven't voted.  You may use my vote.  Whom shall I choose?


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:
			
		

> My favoritiste Pixie thread of all time...


She sounds like a really mean beotch. Who is this mean person?


----------



## mainman

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I haven't voted. You may use my vote.  Whom shall I choose?


54.


----------



## jazz lady

Memmmmmmmmmmm-ories...like the corners of my mind...


----------



## Steve

They were both so young then...


----------



## fddog

Steve said:
			
		

> They were both so young then...


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

What's the verdickt?? :shrug:


----------



## Steve

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> What's the verdickt?? :shrug:


 
Oh...that poll was won by Pixie years ago, better than 4:1. It was just dregded up for nostalgia.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Well did he ever get his pity?? 

This can only be half of the story:


----------



## K_Jo

mainman said:
			
		

> 54.


I used a code I learned from Batman to decipher your cryptic answer.  Your vote for Horus has been cast.  :bam: ow:


----------



## Steve

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I used a code I learned from Batman to decipher your cryptic answer. Your vote for Horus has been cast.  :bam: ow:


 
I used a different cipher, and found myself on sites peppered with Fred Gwynn and a bunch of cop stuff. :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> My favoritiste Pixie thread of all time...


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

>


It IS a big whoop... you are being a meamie...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> It IS a big whoop... you are being a meamie...



I was just trying to nice to you on your 51st birthday.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I was just trying to nice to you on your 51st birthday.


Oooooh nooooo you didn't... I know where your outhouse is...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oooooh nooooo you didn't... I know where your outhouse is...



And I still have your chairs and am holding them hostage.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> And I still have your chairs and am holding them hostage.


I thought about that the other day...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I thought about that the other day...



I think about it every day when I go past them several times going in and out of the house.


----------



## mainman

**bump for smoothie**

:christmasturd:


----------



## smoothmarine187

good lord, I'm going back to vote in the other thread.  I know who the psycho is now


----------



## pixiegirl

I married him off a little over a year ago!


----------



## HORUS

OMG! This thread survived for 4 years after the fact? 
Worst fight in Horus/LBS history and you guys witnessed it all. I'd feel really ashamed of myself if it wasn't so GD funny.


----------



## HORUS

pixiegirl said:


> I think 10 years is worth at least a sympathy ####.



What does 17 years get me?


----------



## tom88

These things never do turn out the way you hope they would do they?


----------



## 10ozCurls

Poll was sort of a landslide.

Pixie:  74
HORUS:  15


----------



## SoMDGirl42

HORUS said:


> What does 17 years get me?



probably nuttin'


I mean nothing..................... why change it after 17 years???


----------



## vraiblonde




----------



## HORUS

tom88 said:


> These things never do turn out the way you hope they would do they?



:shrug: In relationship between two people there are far too many variables to simply sit back and hope for anything. Hoping without doing is the quickest path to disappointment. In all honestly (as embarrassing as it was) Pixie and I probably needed that fight to establish who we are and where we stood as individuals. If I am to "hope" for anything it's that we have a better understanding of each others feelings. I'm still learning. 
At the very least we have managed to maintain our friendship which is much better than I could have expected after the 2003 PM drama.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

HORUS said:


> :shrug: In relationship between two people there are far too many variables to simply sit back and hope for anything. Hoping without doing is the quickest path to disappointment. In all honestly (as embarrassing as it was) Pixie and I probably needed that fight to establish who we are and where we stood as individuals. If I am to "hope" for anything it's that we have a better understanding of each others feelings. I'm still learning.
> At the very least we have managed to maintain our friendship which is much better than I could have expected after the 2003 PM drama.



17 years is a long time to wait to hit the bottom outta it. 

Pix, you should give em a little taste


----------



## HORUS

SoMDGirl42 said:


> 17 years is a long time to wait to *hit the bottom outta it*.
> 
> Pix, you should give em a little taste



Geez... You gotta understand that my thinking was a little OFF when I posted that.


----------



## pixiegirl

HORUS said:


> What does 17 years get me?



The privledge of saying you have the cutest bff ever!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

HORUS said:


> Geez... You gotta understand that my thinking was a little OFF when I posted that.



Are you now thinking with the proper head?


----------



## Sherlock

pixiegirl said:


> The privledge of saying you have the cutest bff ever!






Horus you goofy ####


----------



## Pete

pixiegirl said:


> The privledge of saying you have the cutest bff ever!



Thanks for last night.  It was awesome.  The bite mark you gave me is in the shape of a heart.


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:


> Thanks for last night.  It was awesome.  The bite mark you gave me is in the shape of a heart.


What? She need a new phone?


----------



## Pete

kwillia said:


> What? She need a new phone?



To get the iPhone she needed some iPete


----------



## pixiegirl

Pete said:


> Thanks for last night.  It was awesome.  The bite mark you gave me is in the shape of a heart.



 



kwillia said:


> What? She need a new phone?



Two days in a row.  You are on a roll!


----------



## HORUS

pixiegirl said:


> The privledge of saying you have the *cutest bff ever!*



Who?



SoMDGirl42 said:


> Are you now thinking with the proper head?



You can't tell? 




Sherlock said:


> Horus you goofy ####



Yeah I know.


----------



## pixiegirl

HORUS said:


> Who?



Kris.


----------



## HORUS

pixiegirl said:


> Kris.



Oooooo... You play MEAN. 

Pass...


----------



## Hank

pixiegirl said:


> Kris.


----------



## VenusDoom

pixiegirl said:


> Kris.


 is right!  



HORUS said:


> Oooooo... You play MEAN.
> 
> Pass...


... 


Hank said:


>



...  ...


----------



## HORUS

VenusDoom said:


> is right!





J/K  
PS, Thanks for the vote.


----------



## VenusDoom

HORUS said:


> J/K
> PS, Thanks for the vote.



yqw 

It's public knowledge that I  Pixie :shrug:


----------



## HORUS

VenusDoom said:


> yqw
> 
> It's public knowledge that I  Pixie :shrug:



Most everyone does it seems.


----------



## VenusDoom

HORUS said:


> Most everyone does it seems.





HORUS said:


> Most everyone does it seems.



Why the change from  to ?


----------



## HORUS

VenusDoom said:


> Why the change from  to ?



Because  didn't fit what I was thinking at the time? :shrug:
Why does anyone ever change their minds on anything? Would it make you feel better if I simply said that I'd have rather said nothing than to be dismissive to your feelings by saying ?

BTW. I see what you're trying to do and it's okay.


----------



## VenusDoom

HORUS said:


> Because  didn't fit what I was thinking at the time? :shrug:
> Why does anyone ever change their minds on anything? Would it make you feel better if I simply said that I'd have rather nothing than to be dismissive to your feelings by saying ?



Someone's feeling fiesty this morning


----------



## Sherlock

VenusDoom said:


> yqw
> 
> It's public knowledge that I  Pixie :shrug:



 Then why were you trying to steal Horus from her by sending her sexy butt shots of yourself


----------



## Hank

VenusDoom said:


> Someone's feeling fiesty this morning



You and Horus should date! I really sense a cute connection!


----------



## Hank

Sherlock said:


> Then why were you trying to steal Horus from her by sending her sexy butt shots of yourself



Mmmmmmmmm. Yummy!


----------



## Beta84

HORUS said:


> Most everyone does it seems.



because she's awesome!


----------



## Sherlock

Hank said:


> You and Horus should date! I really sense a cute connection!



Horus was trying to split her in half with his Meat Hammer but Kris didn't want to give it up.


----------



## VenusDoom

Sherlock said:


> Then why were you trying to steal Horus from her by sending her sexy butt shots of yourself


Um...   Pookiebear, if you want the whole story I'd be happy to grant you access to my phone, mmkay?  Let's NOT perpetuate drama 



Hank said:


> You and Horus should date! I really sense a cute connection!


----------



## Beta84

VenusDoom said:


> Um...   Pookiebear, if you want the whole story I'd be happy to grant you access to my phone, mmkay?  Let's NOT perpetuate drama



It doesn't take much to delete an outgoing text message.  What does that prove?


----------



## Sherlock

VenusDoom said:


> Um...   Pookiebear, if you want the whole story I'd be happy to grant you access to my phone, mmkay?  Let's NOT perpetuate drama



First you told me you never sent him pictures and then later you said you did.....this is starting sound like the bathroom 3some incident .  I don't ever try and steal Pixie's men from her


----------



## VenusDoom

Sherlock said:


> First you told me you never sent him pictures and then later you said you did.....this is starting sound like the bathroom 3some incident .  I don't ever try and steal Pixie's men from her



  Here we go again...


----------



## Sherlock

VenusDoom said:


> Here we go again...



Nothing but love you sexy #####


----------



## HORUS

WTF just happened?


----------



## Hank

HORUS said:


> WTF just happened?



You dug the thread up! :shrug:


----------



## HORUS

Sherlock said:


> First you told me you never sent him pictures and then later you said you did.....this is starting sound like the bathroom 3some incident .  I don't ever try and steal Pixie's men from her



I'm not Pixie's man.
Reasons - Unknown.


----------



## HORUS

Hank said:


> You dug the thread up! :shrug:



The power of this thread is indeed unreal.


----------



## Hank

HORUS said:


> The power of this thread is indeed unreal.



Yup! You woke up the beast known as VenusDoom


----------



## HORUS

Hank said:


> You and Horus should date! I really sense a cute connection!



 NO! Bad Hank!


----------



## VenusDoom

Hank said:


> Yup! You woke up the sexy beast known as VenusDoom



Fixed


----------



## HORUS

You are aware you left the word "Beast" in that quote when you fixed it right?


----------



## VenusDoom

HORUS said:


> You are aware you left the word "Beast" in that quote when you fixed it right?



yes'm


----------



## Radiant1

Until I read this I thought HORUS was female.

After reading this tread I then thought HORUS was male.

Now, after reading Kris' last post, I'm even more confused. 

Is HORUS male, female, androgynous? 

Why does it even matter to me who Pixie's friend-of-17-years-who-wanted-to-be-her-lover-but-would-settle-for-a-pity-fock's gender is??? I don't know!!! 

HORUS, why did you bump this tread???

And why did I read it?

*I'm scarred for life!!!*


----------



## Sherlock

Radiant1 said:


> Until I read this I thought HORUS was female.
> 
> After reading this tread I then thought HORUS was male.
> 
> Now, after reading Kris' last post, I'm even more confused.
> 
> Is HORUS male, female, androgynous?
> 
> Why does it even matter to me who Pixie's friend-of-17-years-who-wanted-to-be-her-lover-but-would-settle-for-a-pity-fock's gender is??? I don't know!!!
> 
> HORUS, why did you bump this tread???
> 
> And why did I read it?
> 
> *I'm scarred for life!!!*



Who gives a #### about Horus, I just want to motorboat you.


----------



## Radiant1

Sherlock said:


> Who gives a #### about Horus, I just want to motorboat you.



 Only if I get a better job, a significant pay raise, and can keep the white man down.


----------



## VenusDoom

Radiant1 said:


> Until I read this I thought HORUS was female.
> 
> After reading this tread I then thought HORUS was male.
> 
> Now, after reading Kris' last post, I'm even more confused.
> 
> Is HORUS male, female, androgynous?
> 
> Why does it even matter to me who Pixie's friend-of-17-years-who-wanted-to-be-her-lover-but-would-settle-for-a-pity-fock's gender is??? I don't know!!!
> 
> HORUS, why did you bump this tread???
> 
> And why did I read it?
> 
> *I'm scarred for life!!!*



  You know who Horus is.


----------



## Beta84

Radiant1 said:


> Only if I get a better job, a significant pay raise, and can keep the white man down.



you wanna keep the white man down huh?  Does this involve anything kinky?


----------



## HORUS

Radiant1 said:


> Until I read this I thought HORUS was female.
> 
> After reading this tread I then thought HORUS was male.
> 
> Now, after reading Kris' last post, I'm even more confused.
> 
> Is HORUS male, female, androgynous?
> 
> Why does it even matter to me who Pixie's friend-of-17-years-who-wanted-to-be-her-lover-but-would-settle-for-a-pity-fock's gender is??? I don't know!!!
> 
> HORUS, why did you bump this tread???
> 
> And why did I read it?
> 
> *I'm scarred for life!!!*



 I am a male.


----------



## Sherlock

Radiant1 said:


> Only if I get a better job, a significant pay raise, and can keep the white man down.



I'll pay you!


----------



## HORUS

VenusDoom said:


> You know who Horus is.



Really?


----------



## Hank

HORUS said:


> Really?



hmmmm. Horus & Radiant. hmmmmm

Horus, do you like death metal, weigh 100 pounds soaking wet and practice the Jewish faith?


----------



## MJ

Hank said:


> hmmmm. Horus & Radiant. hmmmmm
> 
> Horus, do you like death metal, weigh 100 pounds soaking wet and practice the Jewish faith?



It's his birthday, be nice.


----------



## Radiant1

Beta84 said:


> you wanna keep the white man down huh?  Does this involve anything kinky?



Now that you mention it, it could.



Sherlock said:


> I'll pay you!



Sorry, you can't give me the job and the power. No motorboat for you! Besides, aren't you gay? 



HORUS said:


> Really?



Uh, I guess I kinda sorta do now.


----------



## VenusDoom

HORUS said:


> Really?



Yes, and you know who Radiant1 is   At least you know her name


----------



## Hank

MJ said:


> It's his birthday, be nice.



Oh Sorry! Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## Radiant1

Hank said:


> hmmmm. Horus & Radiant. hmmmmm
> 
> Horus, do you like death metal, weigh 100 pounds soaking wet and practice the Jewish faith?



You're about 1-1/2 years behind idjit. 

It's thrash, 6'1", 230lbs, and pagan.


----------



## HORUS

Hank said:


> hmmmm. Horus & Radiant. hmmmmm
> 
> Horus, do you like death metal, weigh 100 pounds soaking wet and practice the Jewish faith?



Nope. I have no music preference, weigh 215lbs (now) and have very little faith anymore. I once stayed at a Holiday Inn express though.


----------



## HORUS

VenusDoom said:


> Yes, and you know who Radiant1 is   At least you know her name



REALLY? Who?


----------



## VenusDoom

Radiant1 said:


> You're about 1-1/2 years behind idjit.
> 
> It's thrash, 6'1", 230lbs, and pagan.



And significantly hotter


----------



## Hank

Radiant1 said:


> You're about 1-1/2 years behind idjit.
> 
> It's thrash, 6'1", 230lbs, and pagan.



Ohhhhhh. You're going straight to Hell, Missy! I will pray for you!


----------



## Radiant1

VenusDoom said:


> And significantly hotter







Hank said:


> Ohhhhhh. You're going straight to Hell, Missy! I will pray for you!



I know how you are about praying for people! You're so sweet, thank you!


----------

